# RF Power 1000 restoration advice



## CheshRcat (Sep 18, 2008)

I just picked up an old school Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 at an auction and am thinking about doing a restoration on it. I remember seeing these things in the erly 90's as the killer amp that nobody I knew could afford.

This is the chrome case model with the LED display, but somebody polished off all the silkscreened writing on the top -- the "Rockford Fosgate" lettering is just visible as cleaner chrome, not the red writing I remember seeing. I assume this is not the "terminator edition", but anybody know how to tell the difference from the chrome non-terminator edition? Without the writing, I have no idea...

I was planning on re-capping it with high quality caps (Panasonic FM where applicable/possible), and maybe changing out the opamps, polishng the chrome or getting it rechromed, and seeing what it would cost to redo the silkscreen on the top. Looking for a little advice as to what that might cost or whether I should even bother. Would it devalue the amp to upgrade a few components? I'm no expert, but I have sucessfully repaired and recapped a half dozen amps, so I'm confident I could do a decent job. Nevertheless, sometimes just doing anything is ill advised in terms of value or desirability. It's a project for fun -- I don't plan on keeping the amp, just doing the work, testing, and selling to recoup what I have into it (if possible).

Thanks!


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

Terminator edition is shorter than the normal one and has the output display LEDs. If you have a little end cap (called the caboose) where you can connect up the power and ground you have the normal one.


----------



## CheshRcat (Sep 18, 2008)

This is the shorter one without the caboose and with the outout LEDs -- I was under the impression that these came as "terminator edition" and non-terminator. Are all the chrome models with output LEDs the terminator edition? I've seen pictures of ones that say " terminator edition handcrafted in the USA", and others that just say "handcrafted in the USA", but are otherwise identical on the outside...is this just a change in different years?


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

As far as I know, the terminators had the LEDs. I wish fosgate still had the old forum going as we had a pretty good thread on the Power 1000 going.  can you post some pics of yours?


----------



## CheshRcat (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll post some pictures tomorrow, but for anybody else who may search for this info, here's what I got back fro RF (impressed how fast they got back to me and the effort they made!). I asked about the difference between the regular chrome Power 1000 and the "Terminator Edition":

"Thanks for contacting us. There was no difference between the regular Power1000 and the Terminator edition, both amps were identical except for the silk screening on the top. I have been scouring the database now for a few days and have had no luck finding any of the silk screen designs and/or super detailed pictures, all I have is the manual which doesn't have an actual picture. Shows how spoiled we are these days to where there a tons of detailed pictures and PDF's on current products, I will do some more checking around and get back to you if I can find anything else that may help."


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

There are three chrome versions I am aware of.

1. Power 1000 Mosfet, no meters, with caboose(oldest model).
2. Power 1000 Mosfet, with meters. Slik screen version: *Hand Crafted In USA*
3. Power 1000 Mosfet, with meters. Silk screen version: *"Terminator Edition" Hand Crafted In USA*

The real "Terminator Edition" is a very rare model with only around 100 or so made. Lots of people advertise their Power 1000c amps for sale as Terminator's, but they are misinformed.

This is one I used to own and is the real deal:


----------



## CheshRcat (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info! Interesting that there was no difference other than the silkscreen between the Power 1000 Mosfet with meter and the "Terminator Edition" Power 1000 Mosfet with meter.

It's too bad the silkscreen is gone on this one, but I will assume it is *not* the terminator edition given the rarity. Curiously, the RF person who responded to my inquiry was unable to lookup the serial number to tell me for sure, so it sounds like those records no longer exist.


----------

